# [overlay] Création d'un overlay (résolu)

## 341438

Salut à tous,

je commence à avoir quelques ebuilds et ce serait le moment de les partager afin d'avoir aussi des retours. J'aimerais toutefois avoir des conseils sur la manière de les diffuser. 

J'ai trouvé l'adresse suivante avec des overlays d'utilisateurs, voire de développeurs gentoo: https://overlays.gentoo.org/. Il semble que certains utilisent github

pour stockers leurs ebuilds, d'autres le service fourni par Gentoo. J'ai déjà un dépôt Github. Je me demande donc quel avantage à utiliser le service fourni par Gentoo. 

Un article sur le wiki met en avant que ce n'est pas moi qui doit gérer les logiciels pour les services mis à disposition, mais c'est la même chose pour Github. Donc je ne vois pas vraiment la différence. 

Deuxième question, j'ai découvert l'overlay science. Faut-il préférer ce type d'overlay à l'overlay d'un utiliisateur ? J'ai par exemple actualisé un ebuild pour un logiciel de géométrie et me demande si je dois le mettre sur mon overlay ou prendre contact avec l'équipe du développement de l'overlay science. 

Merci!Last edited by 341438 on Sun Jun 28, 2015 10:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

Si tu dois créer ton propre overlay et que tu as déjà un compte github te prends pas le choux: utilise le.

Il n'y a pas vraiment d'overlay "officiels" vs overlay "utilisateur".

Tout overlay au départ viens d'utilisateur qui ne trouvaient pas leur compte dans l'arbre portage. Ça grossit avec les contribs etc...

Ensuite, tout est question de maintenance, si tu te vois pas maintenir ton propre overlay autant contribuer à un overlay existant,

même si ça ne garantit pas que les ebuilds que tu posteras seront repris par d'autre dev et maintenus à leur tour.

En principe ça se fait assez facilement de contribuer à un overlay existant, surtout si il est aussi sous github (faut avouer ça simplifie pas mal de choses)

Si tu as peu d'ebuilds, ou des ebuilds qui se recoupent, voir des ebuilds que tu as modifiés d'un overlay, je conseillerais plutôt de contribuer à un overlay existant.

À l'inverse si tu as des ebuilds que personne n'a, que tu maintiens régulièrement, alors ça vaut peut être le coup de créer ton propre overlay.

Le cas échéant, fait en sorte de voir ton overlay listé dans layman pour plus de visibilité (il sera alors aussi dispo dans gpo.zugaina.org).

----------

## 341438

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Si tu dois créer ton propre overlay et que tu as déjà un compte github te prends pas le choux: utilise le.
> 
> 

 

Ok, c'est clair. c'est donc ce que je vais faire. 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ensuite, tout est question de maintenance, si tu te vois pas maintenir ton propre overlay autant contribuer à un overlay existant,
> 
> même si ça ne garantit pas que les ebuilds que tu posteras seront repris par d'autre dev et maintenus à leur tour.
> ...

 

Je vais donc reprendre mes ebuilds les uns après les autres et voir si il ne s'agissait que d'une adaptation. Je prendrai contact avec le mainteneur et si cela

fonctionne, je procéderai de cette manière-là. Mais j'ai de sûr quelques ebuilds que je n'ai pas trouvé ailleurs, donc je pense que je vais très certainement créer mon overlay. Comme

tu le dis justement, je ferai en sorte qu'il soit listé par layman. 

Merci pour tes conseils!   :Very Happy: 

----------

